# Dump Station



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Pulled behind the 1970's motorhome at the dump station tonight. Watching the three people there finish up their work. Gal is wearing flip-flops...walking around dump area that is wet from the guy #1 spraying down either the underside of his RV or directly into the sewer valve. My money is on the fact he was spraying into the sewer line. Oh. yea...not one person is wearing protective gloves.

While Guy #1 is spraying under the RV, his sewer hose starts to move...it is going down the actual sewer drain. Lucky for him the drain opening is smaller than the connection on the end of his hose. He then pulls his sewer hose out of the main sewer hands the hose that JUST came out of the sewer to guy #2. Guy #2 then carries it to the back of RV and puts in the he bumper....not once thinking it might be a good idea to spray off the hose that was just in the sewer.

Ya think I'm done? Nope...here comes the kicker...something I NEVER thought I'd ever see.

Guy #1 bends down..gets down on both knees (yep...in same water/sewer area) and then sticks his right hand/arm UP the sewer value and wiggles his hand around to knocks out anything that might have stuck to the side. My DW has to look the other way at this point. Guy #1 then sprays out value one last time (all the time it is draining on the dump area). Gal pulls RV foward...Guy #1 does a "ok..someone is here I need to spray the area down a bit" routine...then jumps in the drivers seat and drives off. Oh...he was also wearing a watch on the arm that went up the valve.

Before pulling forward, I put 2 gloves on each hand and proceed to hose down the entire area before pulling forward....remove those and put on fresh gloves before touching anything of mine.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

So where was the dump station and what state was the license plate on the RV from?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> So where was the dump station and what state was the license plate on the RV from?


The station is the one I always use in Tigard Oregon.

Not sure on the plates...was WAY to involved in watching this ordeal play itself out in front of me to think about looking at the license plate.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm guessing that they had to be from out of state or Ducks fans.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Did either of the guys look like Randy Quaid?


----------



## Maryg (Jul 27, 2012)

"[email protected]#*ters full!"


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

yuk!!

another reason to just dump at home into the sewer cleanout. Can take my time and don't have to worry about who/what went on before I got to the dump station!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

KTMRacer said:


> yuk!!
> 
> another reason to just dump at home into the sewer cleanout. Can take my time and don't have to worry about who/what went on before I got to the dump station!!


...interesting idea. I'll have to look around for my sewer cleanout.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> yuk!!
> 
> another reason to just dump at home into the sewer cleanout. Can take my time and don't have to worry about who/what went on before I got to the dump station!!


...interesting idea. I'll have to look around for my sewer cleanout.
[/quote]
X2 for KTMRacer idea. I got a 22 gallon tote tank for home use. Makes it easy to clean out, when it's convenient, after a weekend at the racetrack.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Pulled behind the 1970's motorhome at the dump station tonight. Watching the three people there finish up their work. Gal is wearing flip-flops...walking around dump area that is wet from the guy #1 spraying down either the underside of his RV or directly into the sewer valve. My money is on the fact he was spraying into the sewer line. Oh. yea...not one person is wearing protective gloves.
> 
> While Guy #1 is spraying under the RV, his sewer hose starts to move...it is going down the actual sewer drain. Lucky for him the drain opening is smaller than the connection on the end of his hose. He then pulls his sewer hose out of the main sewer hands the hose that JUST came out of the sewer to guy #2. Guy #2 then carries it to the back of RV and puts in the he bumper....not once thinking it might be a good idea to spray off the hose that was just in the sewer.
> 
> ...


What did they do wrong? Isn't that the way you are supposed to do it ????







LOL


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Even guys that work in sanitation like to go camping!!!

I guess you can say they have a "developed" immunity to the stuff.

Hey...did either of the guys look like Mike Rowe, from Dirty Jobs?


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

Were Howie and Joe Joe there with a hose spreader? It's basic hydraulics.

Did anyone bring the tortilla chips?

My uncle left his valve for the black tank open one time and when he when he pulled the cap off he got a big suprise.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I may buy a lot of useless fluff for the trailer, but one of my best purchases ever was the Flojet waste pump: http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/flojet-rv-waste-pump-kit/26125

I got 100 feet of 3/4" garden hose, and I run it to the manhole cover in the middle of our street. The hole in the cover is just big enough that I can shove the hose in there and it doesn't fly out when the pump is running. I've tried the sewer cleanout for the house, but there isn't a good way to secure the hose. I can either bypass the campground dump station all together, or just do a quick dump and head on down the road. It's sooo handy to be able to take my time flushing the tanks, especially if the girls have created a "paper pyramid" that requires a lot of blasting with the water wand.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

All kidding aside - i am "clean about my business"

I do not worry about putting on gloves as i am thorough and clean in my process - and i do use disinfectant wipes, followed by alcohol cleaner, followed by soap and water ............. my hands are to big and standard gloves just tear inevitably anyhow.....

and i never wore gloves to wipe my babies back side or my own


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> I got 100 feet of 3/4" garden hose, and I run it to the manhole cover in the middle of our street. The hole in the cover is just big enough that I can shove the hose in there and it doesn't fly out when the pump is running.


Be careful with that. The street manhole is probably a storm sewer and not a sanitary sewer. In most cities the 2 systems are separate with the storm water flowing untreated into the watershed. You want to empty your tanks into the sanitary sewer system only.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm never shaking hands with anyone at a campground ever again.









I must admit: I've worn flip flops while at the dump station. I do where gloves and keep my feet out of my mouth (literally not figuratively). I use sanitizer wipes afterward. I keep a bunch of them in my tool box and my truck so that I never run out.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I just keep a 100 pack of Harbor Freight nitrile gloves in the trailer for dump station use. I always follow up with hand sanitizer to be safe. It's really cheap insurance against nastiness.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

muddy tires said:


> I got 100 feet of 3/4" garden hose, and I run it to the manhole cover in the middle of our street. The hole in the cover is just big enough that I can shove the hose in there and it doesn't fly out when the pump is running.


Be careful with that. The street manhole is probably a storm sewer and not a sanitary sewer. In most cities the 2 systems are separate with the storm water flowing untreated into the watershed. You want to empty your tanks into the sanitary sewer system only.
[/quote]

And storm sewer dumping of anything usually has a hefty fine.......


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I do use Charmin Triple ply







since we are all coming "clean"


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

clarkely said:


> I do use Charmin Triple ply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you could install a bidet for your next mod.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

muddy tires said:


> I got 100 feet of 3/4" garden hose, and I run it to the manhole cover in the middle of our street. The hole in the cover is just big enough that I can shove the hose in there and it doesn't fly out when the pump is running.


Be careful with that. The street manhole is probably a storm sewer and not a sanitary sewer. In most cities the 2 systems are separate with the storm water flowing untreated into the watershed. You want to empty your tanks into the sanitary sewer system only.
[/quote]
It's definitely not a storm drain, but part of the city sewer system. All of the houses in our cul-de-sac connect to it. I used to pop the manhole cover off before I discovered the garden hose trick. We could stand there and watch the occasional Baby Ruth go floating by.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> I just keep a 100 pack of Harbor Freight nitrile gloves in the trailer for dump station use. I always follow up with hand sanitizer to be safe. It's really cheap insurance against nastiness.


I do work in "Sanitation" and believe me, you do develop some immunity against nasty things especially after getting sprayed or splashed in the mouth a few times, but I do use gloves and have some hand cleaner in the truck when dumping. That way I don't have the stuff on the steering wheel of when I'm eating or drinking as I drive home. It was nice at the old house to be able to use the sewer clean out so I could wash everything out of the tank. I don't have that option right now, so have to use the campground's dumpsite.

Thanks though for the word picture of how dumb some people are. Have one of the guys at work that wears 3 pairs of gloves, changing them if he gets anything at all on them and uses 90% alcohol to clean off the table and chairs before sitting down to eat. I really think this might be over kill.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Ironic that this thread was started this week, they DW commented about this very thing when we were dumping on our way out at Raystown this past weekend. 
She noticed at least 6 TT dumping and noted that I was the only one with gloves on. 
Our DS (age 8) even knows that when you handle the sewer stuff gloves first. 
People walking around bare foot, raw sewage everywhere etc etc&#8230;.nasty.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Yup. Some people are just nasty. We stayed at the campground an extra day this past weekend, so I got to watch a lot of people breaking camp. It's amazing how many are careless with sewer stuff. I watched one guy take the camper end of his sewer hose and stick it over the campground water spigot to rinse it. Of course, he wasn't wearing any gloves. This is why I carry a spray bottle of bleach and water. Before I make any connections during my set-up, I spray the heck out of the water spigot and handle. Another guy (no gloves either) used his white water supply hose to flush the sewer hose and handles it with his nasty bare hands. While riding my bike around the campground, I noticed one camper set up with a "Y" connection on the spigot. One side had a white hose supplying water to the camper and the other side had a white hose connected for general purpose use. I use a "Y" connection, but I use a green colored hose for the general purpose stuff. I do flush my sewer hose with the green hose, but I make sure there is no contact between the two.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

The worst one we ever saw was a few years ago while waiting our turn at the dump station at a Natl Forest campground in the eastern Sierra just south of Mammoth Lakes CA. There were two people at the dump station (one in each direction). One guy had connected his hose to the drain when an old guy (80's ?) with an older trailer pulled up from the other direction. The old guy got out of his trailer and didn't even bother with a dump hose. He opened the drain hole on the ground and then just opened his trailer drain and let the waste flow. The other guy who was in the process of dumping about 5 ft away just jumped out of the way and left the area. He looked totally disgusted by what the old dude was doing and went to the other side of his trailer and waited. I was sitting in my truck watching in disbelief and then the guy took the rinse hose and proceeded to spray the mess towards the drain hole. While he was doing this one of the Forest Service campground guys showed up and at first couldn't believe what he was seeing and then he started chewing out the guy. The old guy just stood there acting clueless like he didn't understand what was wrong. He closed up his valves and then got in his truck and left, never washing hands or using gloves. Once he left, the guy I was waiting behind came back and finished his dumping. I then took my turn and headed on home.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MJRey said:


> The worst one we ever saw was a few years ago while waiting our turn at the dump station at a Natl Forest campground in the eastern Sierra just south of Mammoth Lakes CA. There were two people at the dump station (one in each direction). One guy had connected his hose to the drain when an old guy (80's ?) with an older trailer pulled up from the other direction. The old guy got out of his trailer and didn't even bother with a dump hose. He opened the drain hole on the ground and then just opened his trailer drain and let the waste flow. The other guy who was in the process of dumping about 5 ft away just jumped out of the way and left the area. He looked totally disgusted by what the old dude was doing and went to the other side of his trailer and waited. I was sitting in my truck watching in disbelief and then the guy took the rinse hose and proceeded to spray the mess towards the drain hole. While he was doing this one of the Forest Service campground guys showed up and at first couldn't believe what he was seeing and then he started chewing out the guy. The old guy just stood there acting clueless like he didn't understand what was wrong. He closed up his valves and then got in his truck and left, never washing hands or using gloves. Once he left, the guy I was waiting behind came back and finished his dumping. I then took my turn and headed on home.


I think I just puked a little bit in my mouth.


----------



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

I just cleaned out the trailer this weekend and laughed about this the whole time I was gloving up and dealing with the black water tank. Classic.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Boomer2012 said:


> I just cleaned out the trailer this weekend and laughed about this the whole time I was gloving up and dealing with the black water tank. Classic.


Yea, but you took the gloves off before you stuck your hand up the sewer drain pipe...right?


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

...







....







....


----------

